# Are you getting ready for SNOW??? Check Out Our New Ariens Models



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are the new models for the Ariens Sno-Thro lineup for this year:

*Deluxe 28 SHO* – 921044 – (This is a dealer-only Deluxe 28 model)

Features/Benefits Include:
- New 306cc Ariens AX engine (15 ft/lbs of torque)
- Auto-Turn steering
- 16x5” directional tires
- Super High Output impeller
- Throws snow up to 55 feet.​
This replaces 921037 (Deluxe 28+) from last season.

*Platinum SHO Track 28* – 921039 – (This is a dealer-only Platinum 28 Track model)

Features/Benefits Include:
- New 369cc Ariens AX engine (17 ft/lbs of torque)
- Auto-Turn steering
- 5.5” wide tracks
- Quick turn chute control
- Super High Output impeller
- Throws snow up to 55 feet​
To view all of your Ariens Sno-Thro options, check out our *Ariens website*.

*We also have several promotions going on right now for snow through November 30, 2015. * 

*Click here* for our "No Interest for 18 months" and "5-Year Limited Consumer Warranty" promotions.​
We are excited to welcome the snow, so let me know if you have any questions, and *Click here* to find an Ariens Dealer near you.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Both look great, thanks Mary Lyn!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Mary Lyn, nice to see you around - - hope you had a great summer! 

We are looking forward to another exciting season !!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, Mary Lyn. Good to see you back.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome back, good to see you're still around :wavetowel2:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello Mary- Pleased to meet you. Looking forward to vising my Ariens dealer in the not too distant future to scope out a 28 or 30 inch machine.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Mary Lyn, I was just able to find a new Deluxe 28+ with the 414cc engine from a dealer here in New Brunswick. I did order the poly skids and drift cutters, debating about adding heated hand grips. They got 11 of there and they went fast. Is there anything I should know about this machine, should really move snow.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Mary Lyn,

Great to see your here! I have a couple of questions. I was at the dealer and saw they have a 24" platinum sho that has an AX 306 engine. However the book they gave me lists a Ax 369 engine. Is this an old machine or a typo. Thanks for your help.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone else not seeing further details on the promotion section of the website/


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

nice line up!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Anyone else not seeing further details on the promotion section of the website/



At first I had the same result but the "details" are at the bottom. Once you hit the button you need to scroll down a bit.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's the content of each section on the National Promotions page:



No Interest For 18 Months

Stay interest free on your new Ariens on purchases of $500 or more with your Ariens Co. "Get the Gear" or "Yard Card" credit card made between 8/1/15 and 11/30/15 if paid in full within 18 months. 18 equal monthly payments are required on this offer only available on Ariens Sno-Thro®.

Terms and Conditions of Ariens No Interest For 18 Months Promotion
*Purchases made through TD Retail Card Services (TDRCS) Yard Card: No interest will be assessed if you make on-time payments and pay off the balance before the promotional period ends. Making only minimum payments will not pay off the balance in time and larger payments will be necessary. If you do not make timely payments and/or do not pay the balance in full by the expiration date, interest will be assessed from the purchase date at the standard APR, currently variable 28.99% for new accounts and variable 22.99% – 28.99% for existing accounts. If your account becomes delinquent, the offer may end and any deferred interest may be assessed. A Penalty APR of variable 29.99% may also be applied to your account. Minimum interest charge is $2. Offer may not be combined with other special financing offers. Prior purchases excluded and account must be in good standing. Alternate finance plans may be available. Offer subject to credit approval on a Yard Card and Yard Card Plus credit card account. See store associate for more information. 

*Purchases made through Synchrony Financial Get the Gear Card: Offer applies only to single-receipt qualifying purchases. No monthly interest will be charged on promo purchase balance and equal monthly payments are required equal to initial promotional purchase amount divided equally by the number of months in promotion period until promo is paid in full. The equal monthly payment will be rounded to the next highest whole dollar and may be higher than the minimum payment that would be required if the purchase was a non-promotional purchase. Regular account terms apply to non-promotional purchases. For new accounts: Purchase APR is 23.99%;



5 Year Limited Consumer Warranty

The #1 brand Sno-Thro® in the World Just Got Better. Take advantage of this industry-leading 5-year unit* warranty. For a limited time, get an additional free two-year warranty extension on our already great three-year warranty.

Terms and Conditions of Ariens 5-Year Limited Consumer Warranty Promotion Eligible Products:
All new, qualified, registered 2-stage Ariens Sno-Thro models (excludes single-stage and Sno-Tek models). Purchase Dates: August 1, 2015 to November 30, 2015. Customer must register unit by November 30, 2015 to be eligible.



$200 Rebate on Ariens Zoom XL

Terms and Conditions: Offer valid from 9/1/15-10/31/15 on 2015 Ariens Zoom XL zero turn mowers; models 915163, 915165, 915173. Available at participating and eligible dealers. Does not apply to prior purchases. Rebate cannot be combined with bid or fleet assistance or any other program. See dealer for details. The Ariens Company reserves the right to extend or discontinue any of these promotions at any time without prior notice.


Buy at least two Ariens Power Brushes and receive 20% off.

Terms and Conditions: Offer valid from 10/1/15-11/30/15 on Ariens Power Brush; models 921025, 926057, 926515, 926062, 926518. Available at participating and eligible dealers. Does not apply to prior purchases. Offer cannot be combined with any other program. See dealer for details. The Ariens Company reserves the right to extend or discontinue any of these promotions at any time without prior notice.


----------

